# Tenir dans la durée



## Voce

Salve!

Sto traducendo un articolo sul divorzio e sulle sue conseguenze, soprattutto economiche, e ho un dubbio riguardo a un'espressione contenuta nella prima frase:

"Dans la complexité des relations humaines, il est difficile pour les couples de *tenir dans la durée*".

Io ho tradotto come segue:

"Nella complessità delle relazioni umane è difficile per le coppie *reggere a lungo termine*", ma tale resa non mi convince. 

Spero che qualcuno mi proponga una soluzione migliore.

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Non sarebbe "durare nel tempo"?


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Voce,
> Non sarebbe "durare nel tempo"?


Ciao, Matou!
Giusto! Ma dove ho la testa?!?
Grazie mille, Matou! Forse dovrei fare una pausa...


----------



## matoupaschat

Voce said:


> Forse dovrei fare una pausa...


Stavo per suggerirtelo


----------



## zone noire

"_Durare nel tempo_" va benissimo, come alternativa ti segnalo anche : "_avere un rapporto duraturo_".


----------



## Voce

Grazie per l'alternativa, zone noir. La terrò a mente, ma credo che in questo caso specifico opterò per "durare nel tempo".


----------

